# average cost for deer mount?



## kyduck

Depends on the area and the quality you expect. Personally speaking I don't skimp on my mounts anymore. Once you get a quality one it's a thing of beauty and I regret not doing some of my other deer with a quality mentality. I'd say that 450-600 is pretty standard for a shoulder mount.


----------



## Hep

around 500 in these parts


----------



## dc-kreative

400-600 seems to be the standard for a high quality mount.. can find less but they don't compare


----------



## Hunterrich

depends where you live at.... in Delaware a good mount is about $500 but my buddy out in Wyoming pays $800 for his mounts so its more less where you are located


----------



## webenic

Around $450-600 here. The guys with more experience charge more because they know they are good. My preferred guy just did a full body mount on a 5000 pound white rhino from South Africa. I can't even fathom what that guy must have paid!


----------



## MountNMan

I agree that the area has alot to do with the prices. Here in Central Ohio, mounts usually run from $400-$600. Sadly though, alot of hunters looking for taxidermists to mount their trophy, are only interested in price. They would choose a $300 hack job over a $500 quality show piece, simply because they just want to see those antlers on a deer head for the lowest price possible and as quickly as possible. I have scored deer at seminars where folks have brought in some huge Whitetails with some of the worst taxidermy work I have ever seen. Ears were all deformed and positioned wrong ( most on the neck instead of on the head ), eyes were cheap $20 for 1/2 dozen glass eyes with brown marker for eye skin color, Noses all wrinkled with Black marker coloring. Capes twisted and hair patterns off. The hunter was as proud as a rutting buck with his/her mount, apparently not realizing how horrible the work was. I have also seen some great taxidermy work at these seminars as well. IMO, Quality taxidermy starts with quality materials, and then a quality knowledgeable taxidermist to put it all together. Hunters should spend more time considering a taxidermist for their mount, and possibly discussing a payment plan so they can afford a top quality mount, instead of settling for the cheapest they can find now, and then having it come apart 5 years from now.


----------



## Btp1003

NW PA they are anywhere between $290-$550 for shoulder mounts depends on quality and the person. The ones for $290 are exceptional work though.


----------



## tackscall

webenic said:


> Around $450-600 here. The guys with more experience charge more because they know they are good. My preferred guy just did a full body mount on a 5000 pound white rhino from South Africa. I can't even fathom what that guy must have paid!


I bet the form was $5k. Here in WNY $450 is about average. I paid $550 last year but that was for pedestal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

My taxidermist charges $425. He's been doing it for 48 years. 
I am picky and his work is top notch. 
He knows he could charge more but it is just a hobby for him at this point in his life. 
To me there is nothing more disgusting than a dandy of a buck with a crappy mount. (You see some terrible work on this forum) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitus

Our 2 local guys are getting $525 and $560,with the cheaper guy doing better work.


----------



## agrippando

Awesome guy here in OK did mine two years ago for $300 I believe. Hobbyist, great work.


----------



## bowmender

375-600 here in SEMO.

My guy is at 400 and I put him up against any.

He is way to cheap for what he puts out!!!


----------



## getem2011

$400 ish around here


----------



## hoytgirl4

Depends on area and taxidermist. $450-$600 is decent. Watch out for anyone who charges less, they will be cutting corners to make money.


----------



## bucknut1

400 to 600 in my area in pa, but as most said you get what you pay for. 585 is what I paid for my deer this past fall


----------



## Naulte

Anywhere from $650 to $950 here in Canada


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi

I charge $650 for a standard shoulder mount


----------



## wiyfzr

400-600


----------



## fbbirdhunter

4 to 5 here in the Northeast for a quality job.Anything less and I would be suspect.


----------



## gsphunter11

$450.00 here in North Georgia


----------



## moosewhisperer1

500$


----------

